# passwort speichern unter windows



## danube (23. Februar 2003)

hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren wie man passwörter unter windows speichert. wie macht das zb outlook express oder icq? ich versuche gerade soetwas wie einen kleinen chat zu programmieren bei deim ein benutzer nur einmal sein passwort eingeben muss und das dann gespeichert wird.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (24. Februar 2003)

*-*

Versteck es irgendwo verschlüsselt in den unendlichen Weiten der Registry.


----------

